

The 90 Percenters - jrignacio
http://kickingbear.com/blog/archives/238

======
sien
Are there modern figures to back up that 90% figure?

It sounds a bit high.

Surely it would be high, but these days so much software is for some website
that is used by customers or whatever which is quite often visible externally.

~~~
patio11
If anything, I think they're undershooting.

Think of a non-tech company with a website. Anything. Chipotle, there. They
have a website, online ordering, and a mobile app which actually does stuff.
Do you think 90% of their code is customer visible? I really doubt it. They
have code in the POS, code in the planning department, code in payroll, code
in accounting, code in purchasing, code in site selection, code in accounts
payable, code in marketing, code in... code in everything. This doesn't even
code you need to raise the corn, to feed the pig, to deliver it to the
slaughterhouse, to ship the carnitas to the store, etc.

This is tangentially related to a post I hope to have up tomorrow. We live
life swimming in an unseen sea of software.

~~~
sien
Perhaps.

But the POS code is not written by Chipotle. For the company that wrote the
POS it is customer facing as Chipotle are the customer. Similarly for much of
the purchasing and other software they use internally. There would be
considerable customisation though.

It will be interesting to see you post.

------
smashing
Obj-C and Cocoa are defiantly the main language and libraries developers are
using build apps. The language and libraries are well thought out and don't
suck. Its not perfect, but nothing is. Not even Java and C# are perfect.

I'm no tech evangelist but I do know this: there are more apps today than
there were a year ago, and there will be even more a year from now. Its like a
train of money on the iPhone/iPod/iPad, and the critics to the system which
came from nothing in 2008 seem as competent in their predictions as the Apple
Dumpling Gang is at robbing trains.

~~~
Mithaldu
<http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com>

------
leon_
Why so much fuss about a blogpost in the guardian? I mean it's a broad public
newspaper. Would you, as an experimental physicist, take an article in your
local newspaper telling you that linear accelerators are bad serious?

Why do we computer science guys then care so much about something someone (who
seems to be pretty much frustrated with everything) wrote in a nontechnical
media outlet?

